# new garage build



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

tones61 said:


> hi guys,some pics of our new house and garage build on going at the mo,
> 
> :thumbup: >>>
> 
> ...


more pics and progress>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
currently with a load of builders and diy tools/stuff inside,




























in through wooden door into the gym room for the mrs :coolsm:




























floor to be screeded smooth and carpet to be fitted in gym room,

measured out and will fit in six old type mini's for an idea,:smthumbup

 :thumbup:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great garage wish I do have so much space


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

aww well jealous :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good space thanks for sharing


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Look Great - very useable area!!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice job and very good thinking on the gym for the other half, this way you can play and so can she, smiles all round and brownie points to you for allowing a bit of space for the gym


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

cheers guys,cant wait to get cars in and do some valeting,:buffer:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow so much space


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

See your in plymouth too im over in saltash


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

ffrs1444 said:


> See your in plymouth too im over in saltash


yes mate,pm,d :wave:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking good so far. Can't beat a good garage build thread - when are you hoping to complete?

Chris


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Good decent sized garage


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice garage structure.
Nasty adjacent tree. Buggers for subsidence.
Did the building control officer not ask for the tree to be removed when he came to inspect excavated foundations ?
Just wondered.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I want to see this finished with all the lighting setup!

Should look brilliant!

Well done!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Jealous....


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

One word - Awesome


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking good! Nice toys on the drive, and the Mrs has a Type R?  Kinda the same situation for me, but mine is no where near as nice as the evo


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice garage!


----------



## LiamNorton (Jun 7, 2011)

This looks amazing!!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sopziq


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

getthewheelsinl /pm'd :driver:


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

JCW85 said:


> Looking good so far. Can't beat a good garage build thread - when are you hoping to complete?
> 
> Chris


hi chris,yea nearly done,had garage floor screeded smooth today,

all fin hopefully by end of month,:buffer:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking great, keep the updates coming!


----------



## Caameronn (Nov 8, 2010)

tones61 said:


> yes mate,pm,d :wave:


I'm over in torpoint too!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------

